# Il Signore degli Anelli - Gli anelli del potere, la Serie TV. Trailer



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2022)

E' uscito il primo Trailer sulla Serie Tv riguardante il signore degli anelli che andrà in onda su Amazon Prime dal 2 settembre. 

Video qua in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2022)

Travioni ed altro pure qui....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Finalmente !
La saga della mia infanzia ritorna prepotentemente in auge (altro che harry potta)
Le prime volte al cinema,poi quando lotr veniva ritrasmessolo in tv,2 ore e mezza piene,per poi farsi tardi e....rete capri 

Ma chi è la giovine che interpreta Lady Galadriel ?


----------



## Baba (25 Luglio 2022)

Ma non ho visto Gollum! Non può non esserci


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Travioni ed altro pure qui....


Peccato, perché i valori di produzione sono clamorosi.

Ma queste sono state le conferenze che la Tolkien Estate (diventata succursale LGBT) ha appoggiato nel 2021:


_Cordeliah Logsdon – Gondor in transizione: una breve introduzione alle realtà transgender ne Il Signore degli Anelli

Clare Moore - Il problema del dolore: ritrarre la disabilità fisica nella fantasia di JRR Tolkien

V. Elizabeth King – “La mano bruciata insegna di più sul fuoco”: applicare lo stress traumatico e le strutture ecologiche alle narrazioni dello spostamento e del reinsediamento attraverso le culture nella Terra di Mezzo di Tolkien

Christopher Vaccaro – Perdonare Saruman? Il Queer-ismo ne Il Signore degli Anelli di Tolkien

Sultana Raza - Proiezione di miti, cultura e storia indiani sui mondi di Tolkien

Nicholas Birns - The Lossoth: indigeneità, identità e antirazzismo

Kristine Larsen - I perimetri problematici di Elrond Mezzelfo e Ronald inglese-cattolico

Cami Agan – Ascoltando l'altro: Athrabeth Finrod ah Andreth

Sara Brown - L'altro invisibile: le donne nane di Tolkien e la "mancanza femminile"

Sonali Chunodkar – Il desiderio dell'anello: le avventure di un accademico indiano nella sua ricerca per il regno pericoloso

Robin Reid - Atei queer, agnostici e animisti

Joel Merriner – Hidden Visions: Iconographies of Alterity in Soviet Bloc Illustrations per Il Signore degli Anelli

Eric Reinders - Questioni di casta ne Il Signore degli Anelli e le sue molteplici traduzioni cinesi

Dawn Walls-Thumma – Stars Less Strange: un'analisi della fanfiction e della rappresentazione all'interno della community di fan di Tolkien

Danna Petersen-Deeprose – “Something Mighty Queer”: Destabilizing Cishetero Amatonormativity nelle opere di Tolkien

Martha Celis-Mendoza – La traduzione come mezzo di rappresentazione e diversità nella borsa di studio e nel fandom di Tolkien_


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peccato, perché i valori di produzione sono clamorosi.
> 
> Ma queste sono state le conferenze che la Tolkien Estate (diventata succursale LGBT) ha appoggiato nel 2021:
> 
> ...


Porcheria atroce. Non guarderò un secondo.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (25 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peccato, perché i valori di produzione sono clamorosi.
> 
> Ma queste sono state le conferenze che la Tolkien Estate (diventata succursale LGBT) ha appoggiato nel 2021:
> 
> ...



Con la morte nel cuore, essendo io, grazie a mio papa`, cresciuto fin da piccolo a pane e Tolkien, ma questa roba non me la guardo, mi rifiuto.

Preferisco vivere nel ricordo dorato dei libri e della trilogia di Jackson, quelli si, seppur con molte eccezioni e cambiamenti, fedele al mondo tolkeniano.

Come dici tu e` un vero peccato...avevano la possibilita` di fare una lavoro clamoroso, ma hanno scelto di vendersi cosi`.... comunque anche sui forum tematici di LOTR e Tolkien molti fans la pensano come me e boicotteranno questa serie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Porcheria atroce. Non guarderò un secondo.



Non credo sarà una porcheria, i due ultimi trailer sono molto belli e hanno anche azzeccato la colonna sonora, molto reminiscente di Howard Shore.

Però purtroppo ci hanno infilato dentro le solite tematiche forzate. Bisogna fare un ragionamento: o si chiude un occhio su queste cose, perlomeno in quelle poche serie che ci interessano e che meritano, oppure non si guarda più niente perché ahimé il cinema ora è inglobato totalmente nell'agenda mondialista.


----------



## Marilson (25 Luglio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Con la morte nel cuore, essendo io, grazie a mio papa`, cresciuto fin da piccolo a pane e Tolkien, ma questa roba non me la guardo, mi rifiuto.
> 
> Preferisco vivere nel ricordo dorato dei libri e della trilogia di Jackson, quelli si, seppur con molte eccezioni e cambiamenti, fedele al mondo tolkeniano.
> 
> Come dici tu e` un vero peccato...avevano la possibilita` di fare una lavoro clamoroso, ma hanno scelto di vendersi cosi`.... comunque anche sui forum tematici di LOTR e Tolkien molti fans la pensano come me e boicotteranno questa serie.



la verita' e' che nulla puo' battere i libri uniti alla fervida immaginazione di un bambino. Ho letto Lo Hobbit e la trilogia oltre 25 anni fa, piu' volte. Gli stessi film di jackson risultano mediocri, l'ultimo non l'ho neanche finito. Questa immondizia ovviamente non la comincio neanche.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Con la morte nel cuore, essendo io, grazie a mio papa`, cresciuto fin da piccolo a pane e Tolkien, ma questa roba non me la guardo, mi rifiuto.
> 
> Preferisco vivere nel ricordo dorato dei libri e della trilogia di Jackson, quelli si, seppur con molte eccezioni e cambiamenti, fedele al mondo tolkeniano.
> 
> Come dici tu e` un vero peccato...avevano la possibilita` di fare una lavoro clamoroso, ma hanno scelto di vendersi cosi`.... comunque anche sui forum tematici di LOTR e Tolkien molti fans la pensano come me e boicotteranno questa serie.



E' comprensibile, ci sono cose che non devono permettersi di toccare. Le opere di Tolkien sono una di queste.
Io comunque gli dò un'occhiata, penso sempre che non possa essere peggio delle Ruote del Tempo made by Amazon... mio Dio, il casting peggiore che abbia mai visto... solo per metterci le quote inclusive...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non credo sarà una porcheria, i due ultimi trailer sono molto belli e hanno anche azzeccato la colonna sonora, molto reminiscente di Howard Shore.
> 
> Però purtroppo ci hanno infilato dentro le solite tematiche forzate. Bisogna fare un ragionamento: o si chiude un occhio su queste cose, perlomeno in quelle poche serie che ci interessano e che meritano, oppure non si guarda più niente perché ahimé il cinema ora è inglobato totalmente nell'agenda mondialista.


Io ho una mia idea. Per me l'arte deve essere libera. Per lo stesso metro di pensiero, non ho giocato a The Last of Us 2. Poi ognuno fa quello che gli pare. Ultimamente sto guardando serie tv del passato, come Alias e devo dire che il livello è veramente molto più alto rispetto ad ora e sono prodotti ancora oggi avanti.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2022)

Davvero fighissimo .. secondo me serviva davvero una serie TV sul signore degli anelli per approfondire molte cose.
Poi vabbè purtroppo è stata fatta nel 2022 e deve cavalcare l'onda del travionismo.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Luglio 2022)

che palle, ste cose le lasciassero ai film più attuali, sempre a macinare i maroni..


----------



## Andris (25 Luglio 2022)

senza i personaggi storici non sarà mai la stessa cosa.

questo trailer mi ha confuso più le idee


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *senza i personaggi storici non sarà mai la stessa cosa.*
> 
> questo trailer mi ha confuso più le idee



Beh oddio,anche in Lo Hobbit pensavo la stessa cosa.
Poi....minuto dopo minuto..

Io proverò a dargli una chance,sempre se non hanno davvero esagerato con travioni vari,elfi lgbt e nani fluidi


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> senza i personaggi storici non sarà mai la stessa cosa.
> 
> questo trailer mi ha confuso più le idee


Si torna indietro di migliaia di anni non c'entra nulla con Hobbit e il signore Degli annelli nel film.
Qua ci si focalizza di come sono stati creati gli anelli e l'ascesa di Sauron.


----------



## marcokaka (25 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' uscito il primo Trailer sulla Serie Tv riguardante il signore degli anelli che andrà in onda su Amazon Prime dal 2 settembre.
> 
> Video qua in basso



Il signore degli agnelli


----------



## Coccosheva81 (25 Luglio 2022)

Mio pensiero: credo e spero che sia uno dei buchi nell’acqua più grossi e fragorosi della storia e che trascini nel baratro Amazon insieme a Netflix e tutta la combriccola di sparaserie tv a ripetizione con tutto il loro fracassamento di palle pro negrumefinocchiumetransmezzomini mecceteraeccetera


----------



## Kayl (25 Luglio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma non ho visto Gollum! Non può non esserci


la storia è ambientata molto prima della nascita di Gollum.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Mio pensiero: credo e spero che sia uno dei buchi nell’acqua più grossi e fragorosi della storia e che trascini nel baratro Amazon insieme a Netflix e tutta la combriccola di sparaserie tv a ripetizione con tutto il loro fracassamento di palle pro negrumefinocchiumetransmezzomini mecceteraeccetera


Nei commenti di youtube ha avuto una "sh.itstorm" con molti che hanno usato una citazione di Tolkien per distruggere questa serie. Poi ovvio, la realtà è ben altra e probabilmente farà numeroni, ma in ogni caso è una goduria per me vedere gente che si ribella.


----------



## Sam (25 Luglio 2022)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Il signore degli agnelli


La forgiatura degli anelli del potere, dati a Moggi, Giraudo e Bettega.


----------



## vota DC (25 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero fighissimo .. secondo me serviva davvero una serie TV sul signore degli anelli per approfondire molte cose.
> Poi vabbè purtroppo è stata fatta nel 2022 e deve cavalcare l'onda del travionismo.


La serie Cobra Kai però è iniziata da pochi anni e mi sembra una continua presa in giro dei sjw. Per me hanno cercato di infettare certi prodotti tipo questo o guerre stellari ignorandone altri perché ovviamente non possono essere onnipresenti....o fallendo tipo con la Rowling che non volendosi accordare con loro è stata demonizzata.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Luglio 2022)

Leggo cose bruttissime per una serie sulle opere di Tolkien, la guarderò sicuramente, ma ho paurissima.


----------



## Maravich49 (25 Luglio 2022)

Io la guarderò molto volentieri


----------



## Pit96 (26 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' uscito il primo Trailer sulla Serie Tv riguardante il signore degli anelli che andrà in onda su Amazon Prime dal 2 settembre.
> 
> Video qua in basso


Ero abbastanza entusiasta quando uscì la notizia, ma ad oggi non penso che lo guarderò. Non sembra esserci granché del mondo di Tolkien. 
Per carità alcune cose affascinanti ci possono essere, come il ricordo degli alberi di Valinor che erano l'origine della luce che venne poi racchiusa nei Silmaril. 
Però sembra essere tutt'altra cosa rispetto alle opere di Peter Jackson. 
Il cast per il poco che si vede sembra uno schifo, Elrond pare un bimbetto (coi capelli corti poi non si può vedere), mentre Galadriel sembra una ragazzina guerriera che combatte con la spada, quando in realtà già all'epoca lei aveva migliaia e migliaia di anni. 
Vogliamo poi parlare delle persone di colore che hanno voluto piazzare qua e là ad ogni costo? Il fatto è che stona sia con i film capolavori che con i libri dove l'unico popolo dalla carnagione scura di cui ho memoria sono gli haradrim (il popolo che si allea con Sauron tra l'altro, i cattivi... Tolkien razzistaahh!!1!1!1!!).
Se poi mettono in mezzo pure storie d'amore insulse siamo a cavallo. Uno delle cose che non mi era andata giù dei film dello Hobbit era proprio il rapporto inventato tra Kili e Tauriel. Queste esagerazioni per andare contro al razzismo rischiano di rovinare il mondo di Tolkien. Se ci mettono poi davvero la tiritera lgbtecc ciao core. Non c'è bisogno di introdurre certi temi in capolavori dove quei temi non esistono affatto. Sono forzature che allontanano dalla bellezza originaria dell'opera. 
Non ci tengo a vedere un prodotto che non rispetta i libri né tantomeno i film storici. Senza quell'atmosfera non è il Signore degli Anelli


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

Ho riso male quando ho iniziato a vedere gli elfi di Lampedusa messi lì a caso, giusto per essere inclusivi.

Detto ciò, lo guarderò. Voglio vedere gli elfi travioni.

Vediamo quanto ancora si può cadere in basso, pur di dare man forte alla lobby LGBT.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Luglio 2022)

tra menate pro inclusività e deviazioni dall'ortodossia tolkeniana si prospetta un bello schifo. Lo guarderò ma senza troppe aspettative.


----------



## Devil man (26 Luglio 2022)

Mi aspettavo una delusione, quindi non sono sorpreso...

Questo non è il signore degli anelli ma il signore degli Zulu


----------



## Devil man (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nei commenti di youtube ha avuto una "sh.itstorm" con molti che hanno usato una citazione di Tolkien per distruggere questa serie. Poi ovvio, la realtà è ben altra e probabilmente farà numeroni, ma in ogni caso è una goduria per me vedere gente che si ribella.


Numeri ? Certo come Netflix che di numeri ne ha fatto meno della metà ultimamente


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2022)

Uscita finalmente.

Ragazzi, a livello visivo io non ho mai visto niente di simile in vita mia (in senso positivo). Per il resto



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi sono piaciute un buon 90% delle cose che ho visto e TANTO. Lasciando perdere costumi, location, musiche e atmosfera che sono CLAMOROSE, ho apprezzato un sacco come hanno reso gli Elfi ed i Pelopiedi. Anche nei dialoghi si respira Tolkien e va tutto alla grande. 
Quello che invece non mi ha convinto al 100% è stato rendere il personaggio di Galadriel così... Xena, passatemi il termine. La vedo un po' troppo accanita sulla sua ricerca della vendetta e non so.. mi è sembrato strano.
E poi l'elfo nero, non ricordo il nome. Qui non tanto il personaggio in sé, quanto il volerlo mettere subito in questa "tresca amorosa" che non so, mi sembra stoni un po' con l'atmosfera generale. Per il resto visto, ripeto è qualcosa di INCREDIBILE. Invito anche i più scettici a dare uno sguardo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2022)

Le recensioni lo osannano, gli utenti invece sono divisi tra chi è abbastanza soddisfatto e chi massacra senza pietà cast, storia e assenza di tolkinismo. Sono soprattutto i fan puristi a distruggerlo.
Visivamente e tecnicamente invece dovrebbe essere oggettivamente uno spettacolo.

Io temevo proprio il cast, dopo quella schifezza (per me) di Wheel of Time di Amazon...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565279018626301952


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Uscita finalmente.
> 
> Ragazzi, a livello visivo io non ho mai visto niente di simile in vita mia (in senso positivo). Per il resto
> 
> ...



Ho letto il tuo spoiler.
Io lo guardo stasera, senza pregiudizi.

La cosa di Galadriel in effetti è condivisa un po' da tutti...


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto il tuo spoiler.
> Io lo guardo stasera, senza pregiudizi.
> 
> La cosa di Galadriel in effetti è condivisa un po' da tutti...


Aspetto il tuo giudizio, Toby


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la verita' e' che nulla puo' battere i libri uniti alla fervida immaginazione di un bambino. Ho letto Lo Hobbit e la trilogia oltre 25 anni fa, piu' volte. Gli stessi film di jackson risultano mediocri, l'ultimo non l'ho neanche finito. Questa immondizia ovviamente non la comincio neanche.


un film è sempre un delusione se visto dopo aver letto un libro che appassiona. Mi è successo nella quasi totalità dei casi. Riguardo le licenze politically correct ne ho effettivamente pieni gli zebedei ma pare ci si debba abituare...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le recensioni lo osannano, gli utenti invece sono divisi tra chi è abbastanza soddisfatto e chi massacra senza pietà cast, storia e assenza di tolkinismo. Sono soprattutto i fan puristi a distruggerlo.
> Visivamente e tecnicamente invece dovrebbe essere oggettivamente uno spettacolo.
> 
> Io temevo proprio il cast, dopo quella schifezza (per me) di Wheel of Time di Amazon...
> ...


Quante sciocchezze, come si fa a paragonare i due Galadriel?

Quella del signore degli anni ha di fatto 2000 anni in più? Chiaro che ha un carattere diverso rispetto ad una sua versione "più giovane".

La versione di questa Galadriel è stata azzeccatissima invece. Giovane ancora di testa e presa dalla rabbia per vendetta. Ci sta tanto.

Ho visto i primi due episodi, travionismo a parte che si vede un po qua e la (vabbe pazienza), è una serie figa


----------



## vota DC (3 Settembre 2022)

Ma gli elfi raggiungono maturità caratteriale a 6000 anni? Se Legolas invece di solo 3000 anni ne aveva 6000 diventava un vecchietto noioso e si rifiutava di fare le sfide con gimli? Arwen se aveva 6000 invece di 3000 era utile invece di essere una casalinga senza professione che il padre leggenda vivente della terra di mezzo non sapeva come sbolognare e l'eroismo di Aragorn sta in quello?


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Settembre 2022)

Ho visto le prime puntate e lo trovo bellissimo, personaggi storia scenografia atmosfera tutto molto credibile.


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2022)

Un insulto a Tolkien e alla sua letteratura.
Non c'è UNA cosa che sia giusta, UNA!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

Dunque, non mi metto a fare analisi sulla fedeltà alla lore e al credo di Tolkien perché non sono un purista tolkeniano e quindi lascio spazio ad altri più esperti.

Diciamo che la mia impressione "neutra" è da luci e ombre.
Visivamente, tecnicamente, siamo su altissimi livelli e questo è palese. Anche i costumi sono ok, nani, pelopiedi ed elfi assomigliano molto alla controparte cinematografica, anzi forse sono anche meglio.

Il cast invece non mi ha convinto. E' il solito problema di Amazon e Netflix. Le operazioni di casting non vengono fatte per scegliere gli attori più _bravi_, ma per scegliere quelli più _inclusivi_. Paradossalmente l'elfo nero non mi sembra neanche malaccio. Ma poi devono scegliere forzatamente anche quelli di etnia araba, indiana, messicana, l'attore gay nella vita per rispettare il regolamento dell'Academy etc etc...
Qui mi è sembrato di vedere attori più bravi rispetto a quell'oscenità di Wheel of Time, va detto. Ma una produzione del genere si meritava attori di spessore internazionale, grandissimi nomi collaudati.

La storia boh, vediamo. Come inizio potevano farlo più entusiasmante, ho visto episodi pilot migliori.
Se faccio riferimento alla controparte cinematografica, necessito assolutamente di epiche battaglie, momenti gloriosi di epicità da far accapponare la pelle.
Nel mondo di Martin mi bastano pochi dialoghi per innamorarmi dei personaggi in chiaroscuro, impossibili da inquadrare se "buoni" o "cattivi", o degli intrighi b.astardi. Mi bastano anche episodi solo seduti al tavolo dello Small Council.
Invece nelle battaglie tra buoni e cattivi del Signore degli Anelli, dove le fazioni sono ben distinte, ho assolutamente bisogno dell'epica.
Ma riusciranno a fare battaglie clamorose come nella trilogia, pur con il budget senza limiti? Ho qualche dubbio.

Comunque proseguo, rispetto a immense schifezze moderne, questa serie merita quantomena di essere vista fino alla fine per un giudizio complessivo.


----------



## bobbylukr (3 Settembre 2022)

Non sono un purista tolkieniano (ma ho letto lo Hobbit,il signore degli anelli e il Silmarillion) ciò detto devo dire che a me è piaciuta: temevo un po' l'inclusivitá etc, ma in realtà in questi due episodi non ci sono state prediche morali o "messaggi"(o se ci sono non sono sputati in faccia come in quella schifezza di She Hulk), tutto sembra incentrato, come è giusto che sia, sulla storia...Galadriel è un po' una Mary sue ma nel suo caso ha avuto letteralmente migliaia di anni per diventarla quindi ci sta e comunque il suo è un personaggio che fa andare avanti la trama verso il nemico quindi va bene che sia così "vendicativa" anche se un po' fuori dal canone (futuro) dei libri...
Temevo peggio davvero!


----------



## Kayl (3 Settembre 2022)

Galadriel sappiamo che prima di diventare madre fosse una guerriera letale, tra i più forti combattenti mai avuti tra gli elfi ed era anche molto più fumantina. Il suo cambiamento radicale è avvenuto con la maternità a causa della natura degli elfi che se danno la vita non riescono più a toglierla, per questo le donne elfiche difficilmente hanno un alto grado di comando visto che divenendo madri si ritirano dalla vita di guerra. Lo stesso vale per gli elfi guaritori. L’eccezione è Elrond che ha ascendenze di levatura assurda. Quindi con Galadriel conta molto la tempistica per stabilire se abbia senso o meno il cambiamento.


----------



## bobbylukr (3 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Galadriel sappiamo che prima di diventare madre fosse una guerriera letale, tra i più forti combattenti mai avuti tra gli elfi ed era anche molto più fumantina. Il suo cambiamento radicale è avvenuto con la maternità a causa della natura degli elfi che se danno la vita non riescono più a toglierla, per questo le donne elfiche difficilmente hanno un alto grado di comando visto che divenendo madri si ritirano dalla vita di guerra. Lo stesso vale per gli elfi guaritori. L’eccezione è Elrond che ha ascendenze di levatura assurda. Quindi con Galadriel conta molto la tempistica per stabilire se abbia senso o meno il cambiamento.


Grazie questo non lo sapevo! (o non lo ricordavo: i libri li ho letti 20 anni fa...)


----------



## Sam (3 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Travioni ed altro pure qui....


Hanno trovato un ruolo pure al "minotauro" che si è bombato Mbappè?


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

stanotte ho visto di fila i due episodi di Anelli del Potere e i due di House of Dragon.
nessuno dei mi ha entusiasmato sinceramente, anni luce dai due colossal...


----------



## Kayl (3 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stanotte ho visto di fila i due episodi di Anelli del Potere e i due di House of Dragon.
> nessuno dei mi ha entusiasmato sinceramente, anni luce dai due colossal...


scusa ma definire colossal Game of Thrones è semplicemente pretestuoso, è stato un ottimo prodotto le prime stagioni ma già dalla quarta ha buttato tutto in vacca alla grande, è come se il Signore degli Anelli avesse iniziato a sbagliare una scelta dopo l'altra da Le Due Torri in poi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stanotte ho visto di fila i due episodi di Anelli del Potere e i due di House of Dragon.
> nessuno dei mi ha entusiasmato sinceramente, anni luce dai due colossal...


House of The Dragon deludentissima la protagonista. Sembra Aurora Ramazzotti...


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> scusa ma definire colossal Game of Thrones è semplicemente pretestuoso, è stato un ottimo prodotto le prime stagioni ma già dalla quarta ha buttato tutto in vacca alla grande, è come se il Signore degli Anelli avesse iniziato a sbagliare una scelta dopo l'altra da Le Due Torri in poi.


vabbè nel senso di numeri di seguaci nel mondo e di investimenti fatti.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dunque, non mi metto a fare analisi sulla fedeltà alla lore e al credo di Tolkien perché non sono un purista tolkeniano e quindi lascio spazio ad altri più esperti.
> 
> Diciamo che la mia impressione "neutra" è da luci e ombre.
> Visivamente, tecnicamente, siamo su altissimi livelli e questo è palese. Anche i costumi sono ok, nani, pelopiedi ed elfi assomigliano molto alla controparte cinematografica, anzi forse sono anche meglio.
> ...


C'è da dire che Amazon non ha acquistato i diritti dell'universo Tolkien ma solo quegli dello Hobbit e signore degli Agnelli.. molte cose devono praticamente inventarsele in questa serie


----------



## Maurizio91 (3 Settembre 2022)

Ho guardato la prima puntata. La ragazza pelopiede e l'amica (più grassoccia) mi sembrano nient'altro che la riproposizione di Frodo e Sam, così da poter riproporre le stesse dinamiche, gli stessi dialoghi e interazioni, e stesso humour. Sembra un duo equivalente

Ambienti, scenografie, costumi tutto bene, ma sembra troppo costruito, unito a una fotografia troppo cristallina. Il risultato è che mi ha "fatto notare" in continuazione che si tratta di attori inquadrati che recitano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ho guardato la prima puntata. La ragazza pelopiede e l'amica (più grassoccia) mi sembrano nient'altro che la riproposizione di Frodo e Sam, così da poter riproporre le stesse dinamiche, gli stessi dialoghi e interazioni, e stesso humour. Sembra un duo equivalente
> 
> Ambienti, scenografie, costumi tutto bene, ma sembra troppo costruito, unito a una fotografia troppo cristallina. Il risultato è che mi ha "fatto notare" in continuazione che si tratta di attori inquadrati che recitano.



Potenziale lesbo altissimo per Froda e Samantha


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2022)

C'è pure la versione di Verme grigio tarocco 

Scopiazziatissima da GOT


----------



## vota DC (9 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Galadriel sappiamo che prima di diventare madre fosse una guerriera letale, tra i più forti combattenti mai avuti tra gli elfi ed era anche molto più fumantina. Il suo cambiamento radicale è avvenuto con la maternità a causa della natura degli elfi che se danno la vita non riescono più a toglierla, per questo le donne elfiche difficilmente hanno un alto grado di comando visto che divenendo madri si ritirano dalla vita di guerra. Lo stesso vale per gli elfi guaritori. L’eccezione è Elrond che ha ascendenze di levatura assurda. Quindi con Galadriel conta molto la tempistica per stabilire se abbia senso o meno il cambiamento.


Galadriel ha distrutto un'intera fortezza alla fine della terza era, mica è Batman o Superman che non uccidono per principio. Semplicemente il generale lo fa il marito e Galadriel quando necessario si fa avanti come tipico generale che comanda le truppe dalla collina.
La figlia di Galadriel ha 700 anni quando c'è la primissima manifestazione di Sauron e più di 1000 quando Sauron decide di forgiare i primi anelli.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2022)

1x03



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Partiamo dicendo che appena ho visto Numenor ho urlato. Per il resto, puntata sviluppata su 3 fronti:

Galadriel, che resta praticamente lo stesso personaggio dei primi due episodi. Non che mi aspettassi chissà quale evoluzione... Personalmente credo che Galadriel non avrà un'evoluzione almeno fino al termine di questa stagione. Parliamo sempre di una storia che è pensata per svilupparsi e concludersi in 5 stagioni, pensare che il personaggio si sarebbe già evoluto alla terza puntata era mera illusione. ORRENDA la scena in slow motion sul cavallo. Non ne trovo il senso e non so nemmeno perché abbiano deciso di farla. Boh. Non so perché ho notato una romance accennata tra lei e Halbrand... ma non credo che ci facciano poi qualcosa, soprattutto perché mi vado sempre più convincendo che lui sia Sauron.. E immaginate se facessero scopare Galadriel con Sauron... 

Poi abbiamo i Pelopiedi. World-building ma poco altro. Teoria meteorman = Gandalf sempre più probabile.

E alla fine abbiamo Arondir. Storyline sicuramente interessante che credo vada a parare alla "corruzione" di Mordor. Orchi ben fatti, il mannaro un po' meno ma vabbè. Le scene di combattimento sono chiaramente state fatte sul canovaccio di quello che faceva Legolas. La gente si aspetta quello, gli diamo quello. Adar presumo sia un luogotenente di Sauron, magari un elfo corrotto, non so, che fungerà da villain della prima stagione, fino appunto al reveal di Sauron alla fine di quest'ultima.

Puntata complessivamente godibile, dal punto di vista tecnico ormai abbiamo capito che non le si può dir nulla a questa serie.


----------



## raducioiu (10 Settembre 2022)

Per ora deludente e personalmente trovo ridicolo il multirazziale forzato (ormai sempre più imposto in serie e film) in tutte le specie: uomini, elfi, nani e hobbit (persino in una piccola carovana isolazionista di hobbit).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

Eh però se dici di avere il budget fine di mondo non mi puoi fare un mannaro con il budget di Hercules/Xena...
Mi sa che hanno già finito il budget solo per Numenor


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

Dai commenti in giro mi sembra una di quelle serie che partono con un entusiasmo altissimo, per poi calare progressivamente fino a proclamarla come flop assoluto e cadere nel dimenticatoio. Poi boh, io non ho visto, ma già il fatto delle forzature politicamente corrOTTE mi fa propendere a non guardarla.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dai commenti in giro mi sembra una di quelle serie che partono con un entusiasmo altissimo, per poi calare progressivamente fino a proclamarla come flop assoluto e cadere nel dimenticatoio. Poi boh, io non ho visto, ma già il fatto delle forzature politicamente corrOTTE mi fa propendere a non guardarla.


Devi tener conto che il fandom di Tolkien è il più tossico sulla faccia della Terra....


----------



## Devil man (10 Settembre 2022)

Mi sono guardato 1 episodio e mezzo per curiosità..appena ho visto la nana nera, non ho retto.. ho spento.


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Devi tener conto che il fandom di Tolkien è il più tossico sulla faccia della Terra....


Non è tossico, è conservatore. E fanno bene vista l'importanza letteraria di Tolkien.


----------



## jumpy65 (10 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mi sono guardato 1 episodio e mezzo per curiosità..appena ho visto la nana nera, non ho retto.. ho spento.


secondo me la serie non è male. Per la terza puntata non mi piace l'interprete di Miriel non tanto perché è nera che non mi interessa granché ma perché non sopporto proprio l'attrice. La trovavo insopportabile anche in spartacus.


----------



## Devil man (10 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> secondo me la serie non è male. Per la terza puntata non mi piace l'interprete di Miriel non tanto perché è nera che non mi interessa granché ma perché non sopporto proprio l'attrice. La trovavo insopportabile anche in spartacus.


Mi spiace ma non sono arrivato alla fine della seconda


----------



## Mika (10 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> secondo me la serie non è male. Per la terza puntata non mi piace l'interprete di Miriel non tanto perché è nera che non mi interessa granché ma perché non sopporto proprio l'attrice. La trovavo insopportabile anche in spartacus.


Penso che bisogna rispettare il romanzo, nel romanzo i nani neri e le elfe nere non ci sono. Se volevavano fare gli elfi neri dovevano usare ambientazioni alla Forgotten Realms con i Drow. Non mi ricordo ambientazioni con i Nani Neri come sottorazza nanica, mi ricordo i Nani Grigi.

Solo per questo mi scade tutto, sono uno molto tradizionalista. Poi non sono abbonato quindi non lo posso vedere ma se fossi anche abbonato non lo avrei mai visto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2022)

Certo che la colonna sonora di Bear McCrary è divina.
Episodio 4...


----------



## Kayl (17 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che bisogna rispettare il romanzo, nel romanzo i nani neri e le elfe nere non ci sono. Se volevavano fare gli elfi neri dovevano usare ambientazioni alla Forgotten Realms con i Drow. Non mi ricordo ambientazioni con i Nani Neri come sottorazza nanica, mi ricordo i Nani Grigi.
> 
> Solo per questo mi scade tutto, sono uno molto tradizionalista. Poi non sono abbonato quindi non lo posso vedere ma se fossi anche abbonato non lo avrei mai visto.


è molto più grave l'aver reso Valinor una terra dissociata dal mondo "terreno" in questo momento, quello è un errore non colossale, mille volte peggio, visto che è un punto di importanza vitale per Sauron e ciò che gli succede e per i dunedain da cui discende Aragorn. Due personaggi alquanto importanti nel Signore degli Anelli...


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che bisogna rispettare il romanzo, nel romanzo i nani neri e le elfe nere non ci sono. Se volevavano fare gli elfi neri dovevano usare ambientazioni alla Forgotten Realms con i Drow. Non mi ricordo ambientazioni con i Nani Neri come sottorazza nanica, mi ricordo i Nani Grigi.
> 
> Solo per questo mi scade tutto, sono uno molto tradizionalista. Poi non sono abbonato quindi non lo posso vedere ma se fossi anche abbonato non lo avrei mai visto.


questa serie non è basata su.un romanzo ma è una sceneggiatura ispirata al mondo di tolkien. Sui nani lo stesso tolkien ha cambiato idea negli anni quindi non ci trovo niente di scandaloso.
In ogni caso non parliamo di verità storiche ma di mondi inventati. Godiamoci la serie se ci piace oppure non vediamola se non ci piace.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Settembre 2022)

1x04



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In realtà non che ci sia molto da dire... Ho trovato la puntata lenta (e ormai siamo al mid-season...) con praticamente solo la trama di Galadriel, che ormai do per scontato non farà un passo in termini di evoluzione fino al finale di stagione (FORSE), che va avanti. 

Per il resto le migliori scene secondo me sono state quelle a Moria. Per il resto qualche cosa di sparso. Adar (il caro zio Benjen), personaggio interessante ma credo (e non spero) se lo giocheranno in questa stagione. Theo da un lato mi sa tanto di Nazgul, ma dall'altro sappiamo che i Nazgul sono Re... Halbrad ormai sono convinto che sia Sauron.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 1x04
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhh ecco chi era Adar... ero convinto di conoscerlo ma non ricordavo....


----------



## raducioiu (17 Settembre 2022)

Secondo me non è una questione solo di rispetto e coerenza con le opere di Tolkien (cosa che, appunto, viene bypassata con un bel "ispirato a") ma di logica. 
È palese che vengano rappresentate società multirazziali solo per accontentare e/o influenzare il pensiero attualmente più comune, tuttavia quello che, almeno a me, infastidisce è la forzatura estrema. 
Nella realtà le società multirazziali esistono in genere a motivo di immigrazione, colonizzazione, schiavismo, invasioni. Insomma c'è una ragione se esistono, non sono sorte dal nulla. I tratti somatici diversi e le caratteristiche diverse esistono per ragioni dovute all'evoluzione in zone diverse, in comunità diverse. Non sono un caso.
Se vuoi rappresentare una società multirazziale nel fantasy, a mio modesto parere, devi dargli un senso. 
Nel caso specifico possiamo ad esempio ipotizzare che per quanto riguarda gli uomini sia frutto dell'immigrazione (anche se spero che emerga che il ragazzino coi tratti da indio e la madre bianca abbia almeno un padre della sua stessa "razza", perché al momento altrimenti sembra ridicolo).
Ma piazzare un elfo nero, circondato da elfi bianchi, della sua stessa "tribù" mi pare appunto una forzatura. Come a far credere che tra un gruppo di soggetti di una certa razza possa nascerne uno di un'altra. Diverso è se mi rappresenti una tribù di elfi neri, oppure in qualche modo fai trasparire che esisteva una tribù di elfi neri che poi si è mescolata alle altre. O in generale dai una storia a quell'elfo che spiega la sua diversità in quel contesto.
Non è molto logico che nella carovana hobbit diffidente e isolazionista e nomade ci sia una società multirazziale. Se però negli episodi successivi dai una logica alla cosa per me va benissimo.
Se invece è solo un piazzare i neri mischiati ai bianchi senza logica solo per motivi esterni alla storia (sia essa tratta da una già esistente o sia essa solo ispirata o nuova) o solo perché qualcuno frigna perché non ci sono neri in ruoli rilevanti (anche solo per coerenza con le opere originali) secondo me influisce negativamente sulla qualità del prodotto.
Questo non significa che vada cestinato esclusivamente per questo motivo, io lo sto guardando e vedrò se magari quello che, secondo il mio parere, è al momento un aspetto negativo magari verrà compensato dalla serie in generale.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2022)

Per adesso non mi sta piacendo. Personaggi troppo piatti, nessuna scena degna di nota in queste 4 puntate


----------



## Davidoff (20 Settembre 2022)

Posto che la solita salsa multietnica casuale ha ampiamente stufato, specialmente in prodotti di questo tipo, i problemi più grossi della serie sono gli stravolgimenti di trama e alcune scelte assurde. Alcuni esempi:

- Per quale motivo Sauron dovrebbe marchiare i nemici con un simbolo che svela il suo piano segreto? Senza senso.
- Galadriel che torna da Valinor a nuoto? Siamo seri?
- Elendil non conosciuto a corte? Era discendente di Elros, il suo è praticamente un ramo cadetto della famiglia reale.
- Come già detto da altri, Valinor è già in un'altra dimensione? Sbaglio enorme, ci viene spostata solo dopo la caduta di Nùmenor.
- Il vecchio caduto con la meteora penso sia Gandalf. Anche qui, tolta la trashata della meteora, gli Istari arrivano solo nella Terza Era, quando Sauron si riprende dopo la sconfitta subìta dall'Ultima Alleanza. Possono giustificare la sua presenza solo se lo tengono fuori dagli eventi principali per tipo secoli, altrimenti anche qui rischiano di combinare una porcata epica.

Come al solito gli sceneggiatori tv si rivelano incapaci persino di seguire una trama già apparecchiata compiendo errori macroscopici, incredibile. Continuerò a vederlo perché ha comunque ambientazioni stupende e per la curiosità, consapevole purtroppo che dovrò spegnere il cervello in più di un'occasione.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2022)

1x05



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Finalmente si va un po' avanti, ma ragazzi, a questo punto la lentezza di questa serie è davvero preoccupante. Si sono mossi praticamente solo nella storyline di Galadriel (la cui scena di combattimento forse la caratterizza più dei dialoghi visti finora e che DI NUOVO ci hanno riproposto in questa puntata), ma c'è da dire che sono rimasti davvero TROPPO a Numenor. 3 puntate lì mi sembrano un'esagerazione. 

Parti più interessanti sicuramente quella con a Adar e quella di Elrond/Durin, sebbene anche in quest'ultima ci siano delle robe meh, tipo far apparire Gil-Galad essenzialmente uno *******. Sorvoliamo sulla storia del mithril, totalmente inutile e non necessaria. Musiche e scenografia come al solito al top, ma ormai quello lo sappiamo. Per il resto, sembra proprio che si stia realizzando un qualcosa che prima dell'inizio delle serie si credeva assai improbabile: HOTD si sta mangiando ROP.


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Settembre 2022)

A me la "storia" del mithril sembra interessante e in qualche modo doverosa vista l'importanza che avrà anche nelle storie future(balrog). Trovo noiosa la parte che riguarda gli Harfoots. Nel complesso una buona serie e le critiche mi sembrano speciose. 
A me non è piaciuta granché got quindi suppongo non mi possa piacere hotd. A mio avviso nessuno mangia nessuno. Ma sono gusti.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> A me la "storia" del mithril sembra interessante e in qualche modo doverosa vista l'importanza che avrà anche nelle storie future(balrog). Trovo noiosa la parte che riguarda gli Harfoots. Nel complesso una buona serie e le critiche mi sembrano speciose.
> A me non è piaciuta granché got quindi suppongo non mi possa piacere hotd. *A mio avviso nessuno mangia nessuno. Ma sono gusti.*


Naturalmente! Io parlavo a livello di scrittura, perché credo che nei particolari si possa fare un confronto (come a livello visivo ROP non ha paragoni con NIENTE). Poi ovvio, a livello generale è inutile fare un paragone perché sono due generi di fantasy totalmente diversi l'uno dall'altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

Si sono semplicemente dimenticati di inserire una storia e una sceneggiatura nello spettacolo audiovisivo.

Hanno ancora tre episodi di tempo per dimostrare di aver speso miliardi di dollari in una serie TV e non in un videogioco Unreal Engine 5.


----------



## Kayl (25 Settembre 2022)

Beh l’andazzo si era capito dal trailer di 2 mesi fa, meno di 90mila like e oltre 450mila dislike, e dubito fossero tutti fissati coi libri di Tolkien


----------



## Hellscream (25 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Beh l’andazzo si era capito dal trailer di 2 mesi fa, meno di 90mila like e oltre 450mila dislike, e dubito fossero tutti fissati coi libri di Tolkien


Questa serie comunque è nata male per molti già da prima che uscisse. Critiche a prescindere per motivi che non mi va di elencare ne ho tanto meno voglia di discutere qui.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Settembre 2022)

1x06

Per ora dico solo una cosa: F I N A L M E N T E


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è una questione solo di rispetto e coerenza con le opere di Tolkien (cosa che, appunto, viene bypassata con un bel "ispirato a") ma di logica.
> È palese che vengano rappresentate società multirazziali solo per accontentare e/o influenzare il pensiero attualmente più comune, tuttavia quello che, almeno a me, infastidisce è la forzatura estrema.
> Nella realtà le società multirazziali esistono in genere a motivo di immigrazione, colonizzazione, schiavismo, invasioni. Insomma c'è una ragione se esistono, non sono sorte dal nulla. I tratti somatici diversi e le caratteristiche diverse esistono per ragioni dovute all'evoluzione in zone diverse, in comunità diverse. Non sono un caso.
> Se vuoi rappresentare una società multirazziale nel fantasy, a mio modesto parere, devi dargli un senso.
> ...


Non ho ancora visto questo ennesimo prodotto politically correct.

Vorrei solo capire: ma gli elfi bianchi prima di parlare con gli abbronzati si inchinano?
Siamo già arrivati alla rivolta della Black Elf Matters, in nome di qualche elfo nero eroe del ghetto, ma con la fedina penale più sporca di una fogna?

E gli elfi fluidi e non binari? Ce li abbiamo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 1x06
> 
> Per ora dico solo una cosa: F I N A L M E N T E



Dimmi che finalmente c'è qualche battaglia epica.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dimmi che finalmente c'è qualche battaglia epica.


Dopo 5 puntate (la prima mi era piaciuta), posso dire che finalmente questo è un episodio BELLO (pur se alcuni problemi della serie rimangono). Però ripeto, FINALMENTE si sono dati una mossa.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dopo 5 puntate (la prima mi era piaciuta), posso dire che finalmente questo è un episodio BELLO (pur se alcuni problemi della serie rimangono). Però ripeto, FINALMENTE si sono dati una mossa.


guarda caso non si sono visti i noiosissimi pezzi dedicati ai Pelopiedi. A me la serie sta piacendo, a parte quando detto sopra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Spoiler 1x06



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La nascita di Mordor, anche se non so quanto in linea con il canon di Tolkien, mi ha gasato parecchio.
Belle anche le rivelazioni su zio benjen e Sauron. Se a questo punto Halbrand non è Sauron, faccio i complimenti perchè vuol dire che mi avranno fregato.

PS. Speravo davvero che Bronwyn morisse, ma la plot armor è ancora potente


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

lo vedrò oggi pomeriggio l'ultima puntata. Per ora molta noia. Speriamo bene.


----------



## GP7 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Decisamente la miglior puntata della stagione. Finalmente qualcosa che mi ha appassionato.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Ottobre 2022)

E niente, si sono impiantati di nuovo...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Ottobre 2022)

Per ora ho visto le prime 6 puntate. È carino, storia interessante, attori bravi, ma è troppo lento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E niente, si sono impiantati di nuovo...



Come la nostra società durante il mercato.

Con calma, c'è tempo. Tanto la stagione finisce solo la settimana prossima


----------



## Hellscream (14 Ottobre 2022)

Finita.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se vi dico che questo finale è rushato, dopo 7 settimane che parliamo di lentezza, mi credete? I tre tizi in bianco erano alla ricerca di Sauron, e ok si poteva presumere. Ma chi sono? Da dove vengono? Come fanno a usare la magia? Niente. Arrivati, si sono sbagliati, spariti. Boh. Sempre restando in tema, una domanda. Togliete la parte dei Pelopiedi - che per carità, presa a singola parte mi è anche piaciuta - che cambia al fine della trama? 

Patetico che ti fanno credere all'inizio che Meteor-man sia Sauron (come no...) e letteralmente due minuti dopo ti sbattono in faccia che Halbrand è Sauron (ma va?) e continuano a farlo per tutta la puntata fino al vero e proprio reveal con millemila strizzatine d'occhio.

Creazione degli Anelli totalmente rushata, il tema centrale degli anelli chiuso in quanto, mezz'ora? Con Celebrimbor che più un fabbro leggendario sembra un dilettante a cui devono dire cose che già dovrebbe sapere. Altra domanda: perché Galadriel non dice nulla agli altri su Sauron? Di nuovo, boh...

Mi dispiace aver visto un finale di questo tipo, con una scrittura che mi è sembrata pigra e fin troppo raffazzonata. Di nuovo, come nella puntata precedente, l'importanza della morte e gli effetti che questa ha sugli altri sembra mancare. Muore la guida dei Pelopiedi? Come se niente fosse...

Piaciuta molto la canzone finale, ma ragazzi... io da questa serie mi aspettavo MOLTO di più.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ma la protagonista è sempre ossessionata da Sauron ? ,


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

Finale TERRIBILE. TERRIBILE.
Un finale con un aborto di sceneggiatura dove lo spettatore è preso per un idiota.

per ora sottoscrivo TUTTO quello che ha scritto Hellscream.

Serie a cui nel complesso dò la sufficienza stiracchiata. Ma se non avesse avuto il nome, e il reparto audio-scenico da film hollywoodiano, sarebbe rimasto ben poco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finale TERRIBILE. TERRIBILE.
> Un finale con un aborto di sceneggiatura dove lo spettatore è preso per un idiota.
> 
> per ora sottoscrivo TUTTO quello che ha scritto Hellscream.
> ...


A me la serie è piaciuta, finale un po' scontato perchè ci era arrivato pure il mio cane chi fosse Sauron in realtà, ma penso sia stata una scelta degli autori, in pratica ad ogni episodio era sempre più evidente e alla fine non sono per nulla rimasto sorpreso.
Penso che nella seconda stagione vedremo Adar con la sua banda di orchi e Sauron contendersi le Southlands (aka Mordor).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Finita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le tre tizie in bianco sono


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



sacerdotesse del culto di Morgoth, erano alla ricerca di Sauron per sottomettersi a lui ma hanno sbagliato obiettivo e si sono imbattute nello straniero, che altro non è che un istari, cioè un gruppo di 5 stregoni maiar di cui fanno parte Gandalf e Saruman, probabilmente lo straniero altro non è che Gandalf (se sei in dubbio segui sempre il tuo naso, e citazioni che rimandano a lui).
Celebrimbor lo posso capire perchè si fa fuorviare da Sauron in persona durante la creazione degli anelli quindi ci può stare, anche se manca la parte in cui altri anelli vengono creati e donati ai nani e agli uomini, quindi credo che la parte degli anelli sia ancora un work in progress.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

A me il finale ha proprio deluso, sono arrabbiato, perché comunque la serie a parte il ritmo mi stava piacendo e l'episodio 6 mi aveva ringalluzzito.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tutta questa stagione potevano farla in due/tre episodi.
Il super mega mistero alla fine ha partorito la risposta più banale. E la rivelazione non è stata per nulla epica, originale, o con una messinscena all'altezza.
Galadriel che si insospettisce di questo tizio così, all'improvviso, quando c'erano stati indizi ben più rivelatori.

Le tre tipe del culto di Morgoth non le hanno spiegate bene. Potentissime ma fanno la figura di tre sfigate che hanno scambiato Sauron per "l'altro".
Tra l'altro ridicolo, ancora nell'ultimo episodio, il giochetto di ingannare lo spettatore che lo stregone fosse Sauron. Nessuno ci ha creduto per un singolo secondo. Qui per me si sono proprio fatti tanare: gli sceneggiatori pensavano ancora di fregare lo spettatore, erano sinceramente sicuri che lo spettatore avesse ancora dei dubbi.

Almeno avessero rivelato direttamente il nome di Gandalf. Spero non abbiano in mente di fare un'intera stagione con il mistero "è Gandalf o Saruman"?

Celebrimbor, il fabbro leggendario, che si stupisce meravigliato quando gli parlano di fondere delle leghe di metallo?

Allora, la serie è fatta benissimo dal punto di vista audiovisivo. Più che benissimo. La soundtrack e le canzoni mi hanno incantato.
E poi costumi, scenografie, di fatto sono 8 film. L'atmosfera di Lord of the Rings l'ho respirata tutta
Ma la sceneggiatura non è stata niente di che. La trama nulla, il ritmo terribile, e i personaggi, a parte un paio, non così accattivanti.

Ok, è stato un prologo, ci sono delle potenzialità ma devono lavorarci ancora tanto.

Non è bocciata, diciamo promossa con riserva e una sufficienza di fiducia.


----------



## folletto (15 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Finita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un grosso MAH. Deludente a dir poco per me. Peccato, le basi per fare meglio c'erano tutte, speriamo nella prossima stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2022)

Consoliamoci con questo.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ho dovuto recuperare alcuni episodi.. sono alla quinta. 
Non capisco la critica verso la lentezza.. si sapeva che questa stagione sarebbe stata una specie di intro, non dimentichiamoci che ci saranno altre 4 stagioni - è chiaro che nelle prossime stagioni, anzi già dalla prossima il ritmo aumenterà.

Piuttosto sono rimasto scioccato dalla quantità di travioni.. ma quanti ce ne sono???  vabene tutto ma qua è troppo ogni episodio esce un nuovo genere..


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2022)

Finita di vedere tutte dopo che ho recuperato un po'



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sì, gli ultimi due episodi sono stati un po' caotici. La creazione di Mordor ad esempio, sembrava che il vulcano avesse incenerito tutti poi ad un tratto gran parte dei soldati e co sono riusciti a svinarsela. La formazione dei tre anelli mi è sembrata stata troppo velocizzata mi sarei aspettato un episodio intero non gli ultimi 2 minuti. Ma già della prossima vedremo la formazione delll'anello di Sauron. Per quanto riguarda lo stregone con le due ragazzine travioni, siamo sicuri che si Gandalf e non quello dello Hobbit che stava sempre con gli animali Radagast? Tutto sommato comunque non male. Secondo me molti hanno giuduzio condizionato da GOT. Non c'entra nulla con GOT sono due cose diverse forse esoterismo/medivalismo ma finisce li.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho dovuto recuperare alcuni episodi.. sono alla quinta.
> Non capisco la critica verso la lentezza.. si sapeva che questa stagione sarebbe stata una specie di intro, non dimentichiamoci che ci saranno altre 4 stagioni - è chiaro che nelle prossime stagioni, anzi già dalla prossima il ritmo aumenterà.
> 
> Piuttosto sono rimasto scioccato dalla *quantità di travioni*.. ma quanti ce ne sono???  vabene tutto ma qua è troppo ogni episodio esce un nuovo genere..


Anche al Signore degli Anelli? LOL, che spazzatura. Tra poco li metteranno pure in Topolino.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2022)

Ho visto i primi due e per ora non mi pare male. Il tipo caduto dal cielo è sicuramente Sauron


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2022)

Questa prima stagione per me è un bel NI. Voglio sperare sia stato per tutti una sorta di iniziazione, che possano dannatamente crescere e migliorare tutto quanto, le potenzialità sono altissime.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ho finito di vederla ieri sera, alla fine non mi è dispiaciuta. C'è da sistemare un po' di cose, ma le potenzialità ci sono tutto sommato. A livello tecnico impressionante, così come la colonna sonora. Bellissimi i sottofondi musicali degli urukai 

La storia di Sauron comunque non è che sia riuscita granché bene, ad un certo punto della serie c'è proprio stata una virata improvvisa e diretta, poteva essere gestita meglio la cosa. 

Ho trovato molto ridicolo poi che le 3 che cercano Sauron si fanno inculare dai pelopiedi... Non ha il minimo senso. Così come non ha senso che prendano quell'abbaglio...

Comunque Tolkien ha creato davvero un gran universo, ha potenzialità infinite. Mi piacerebbe vedere una bella trilogia di Jackson su Morgoth 

Piccolo appunto sull'elfo nero, personaggio e storyline imbarazzante la sua. Gli altri personaggi neri del cast invece gli ho trovati ottimi, la moglie di Durin però mi sta sulle palle.


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2023)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho finito di vederla ieri sera, alla fine non mi è dispiaciuta. C'è da sistemare un po' di cose, ma le potenzialità ci sono tutto sommato. A livello tecnico impressionante, così come la colonna sonora. Bellissimi i sottofondi musicali degli urukai


Hanno messo uruk-hai nella seconda era?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Gennaio 2023)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Hanno messo uruk-hai nella seconda era?


Se è per questo hanno messo pure Gandalf nella seconda era.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Gennaio 2023)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Hanno messo uruk-hai nella seconda era?



In realtà credo siano solo orchi, ma il capo di questi si è definito un Uruk e le musiche riflettono un po' quelle degli Urakai del film.


----------

